# 2004 and up new Beetle bolt pattern?



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

would like to know new beetle bolt pattern. Up to 2003 was 5X100 is the new beetle bolt pattern 5X112? Please confirm?


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 2004 and up new Beetle bolt pattern? (Serpent7)*

thought they were all 5x100...


----------



## btwiceborn (Jul 20, 2006)

audi666 is correct.
dont know about 2010 as i left vw in mid 09, but up to then they were FOR SURE 5 x 100 as the beetle is still technically a MKIV car.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (btwiceborn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *btwiceborn* »_audi666 is correct.
dont know about 2010 as i left vw in mid 09, but up to then they were FOR SURE 5 x 100 as the beetle is still technically a MKIV car.

still 5x100 for 2010


----------

